# GAME THREAD: Hornets 98, Lakers 82 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Hornets at Lakers (December 13 - 7:30 p.m. PST)*

The New Orleans Hornets (seems strange to "say" that) invade the Staples Center, having suffered their first loss at home at the hands of the other Staples Center inhabitant, the Clippers.

Baron Davis has had to work his way through injuries, but this guy is (obviously) the real deal. This team could very well make it to the Finals this year.

Lakers still trying to find their defense, having allowed Golden State open jumpers all night long and losing once again badly to (a bad? ; no, not-so-good) Warriors team.

Thoughts?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I am....not 100% confident the Lakers will beat the Hornets.

We'll have to wait and see.

We REALLY need a 3 game winning streak!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

After watching the win on Sunday against Utah, I did not feel that the Lakers were back. Now after losing to GS, I know they are not back at all. Their defense continues to be poor. I hope the Lakers can pull out this one. At least its not at New Orleans so they might have a decent shot at winning.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The Lakers won't be back until the playoffs.

But I think the <u>home</u> Lakers are back. At least to the level they were at the regular season of last year. They are 5-0 at home since Shaq returned. They just need to start re-focusing on the road.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The Lakers won't be back until the playoffs.
> 
> But I think the <u>home</u> Lakers are back. At least to the level they were at the regular season of last year. They are 5-0 at home since Shaq returned. They just need to start re-focusing on the road.


Good Point , the Lakers seem to just not take the lesser teams as serious, hell it took ot to beat the Grizz and they almost lost at home to them. 

I like the Lakers to beat the Hornets, they're not a particularly good outside shooting team and attacking the basket isn't really the formula to beating the Lakers. I look for Shaq to play well and the Lakers role players to step up and play well defensively. Kobe will be the key I think he has to be more agressive looking for his shot. 

I thought after Dunleavy grabbed Kobe's wrist in the game that Kobe may have been hurt he didn't shoot that much the rest of the game. He attacked the basket often before that but not that much afterward. He'll need to rebound and attack the Hornets for the team to get a win. The rule has to be for Kobe pass the ball at Home and score the ball on the road. The role guys will always play better at home but on the road your stars have to lead you. Frankly Kobe didn't do that last night. Had he attacked Richardson more he may not have had such a good shooting game. Kobe may have gotten him into more foul trouble. The assists are fine at home but the road where role players don't get the same calls your stars have to command the respect of the other team as well as the refs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The Lakers won't be back until the playoffs.


Uh, I guess you haven't realized that unless they get back soon...they won't make the playoffs.

You can't just say, "They'll be back when the playoffs start."

They have to make the playoffs first.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

All they have to do is win about 60% of their remaining games. 

They are 6-5 since Shaq returned. Thats 55%.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

The Hornets are a good team, a team some pick to go to the Finals, so that said, the Lakers will win. Simple as that.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

This game is going to be the game of the week for me, just like last last week's was Mavs and LA. LA will win the game and get oin track for the year tonight, they have no other choice. The GS game was there easiest game and they blew it now they have to play a bunch of Playoff Caliaber teams at home.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Come on, the Lakers will win this one.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Come on, the Lakers will win this one.


That is what I said but it still is going to be a great game tonight on ESPN.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Another good team comes in and I'm expecting the Lakers to rise up to the occasion as they've been known for. Their Offense has improved and they need to be consistent. The key is their D and we all know, how it hasn't been there yet....They will definitely need to tonight.

The Hornets will be tough, they can beat you in many ways. This is Baron's home coming, He'll show up. Then they have to deal with the Hornets posts threat in Magloire, Brown and even Elden, all 3 rebound well, with shot blocking abilities. PJ Brown is one of the top post defenders out there. Mash is back and Fox & George will have their hands full.

Kobe and Shaq will do their thing, and we need the rest
I say the Lakers will take this one, It will be close, but they'll pull it out


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Hornets use to be my favortie team untill they moved to New Orleans.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> The Hornets use to be my favortie team untill they moved to New Orleans.


They're still one of my Fave's out East rynbot.
Basically cause of Baron, theirs NO Denying that Baller


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Come on, the Lakers will win this one.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

The Lakers got whooped up again. I thought the Mavs game put them back up to top form? 9-15...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What a pathetic *effort*. I don't mind the losses so much as *effort*. And there was absolutely none tonight.

How many GD offensive rebounds did New Orleans get this evening? Unbelievable.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> What a pathetic *effort*. I don't mind the losses so much as *effort*. And there was absolutely none tonight.
> 
> How many GD offensive rebounds did New Orleans get this evening? Unbelievable.


Hornets- 12 offensive rebounds
Lakers- 11 " " " "


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> What a pathetic *effort*. I don't mind the losses so much as *effort*. And there was absolutely none tonight.
> 
> How many GD offensive rebounds did New Orleans get this evening? Unbelievable.


Actually, the Hornets only had 1 more offensive rebound and 5 more total. I think the difference was the bad LA defense in the first 1/2. They tightened it up in the 2nd 1/2, but the Hornets play hard the whole game and LA couldn't crack that lead the Hornets got on them.

The Hornets are a tough team, as they are committed to defense and have the size and PJ has always been a favorite of mine. Courtney also is a very good defender.

I still am not worried about the Lakers, as they have plenty of time to make up for Shaq not being in the first 12 games this year.


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

Definatly a sad effort on the Lakers tonight... Shaq missed some easy buckets and Kobe took some bad shots tonight (IMO)... He didn't seem to be very set.... I don't know how some of you Laker fans feel... But it would drive me nuts how many fade aways he takes... Granted... he'll make some of them, but man oh man, he can easily get to the line more often if he wasn't so content with the fade aways... But this is just one game, so I can't say... we don't get that many games up here... But we did tonight!

Baron Davis was able to break the Lakers down and seem to get his shots off tonight either with penetration in the paint or with the pull back dribble... I think this is like the 2nd or 3rd time I've ever seen Davis play for the Hornets and I'm very impressed by his play... This guy can ball... And Lynch played sweet tonight... The Hornets bench play phenomenally tonight I thought.. What a lift they gave their team in the 2nd quarter...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Pathetic effort, best start this season turned into the worst game this season.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Worst effort I've seen all year. I could stand the loss if the Lakers actually play hard. But to give no effort have no passion, somethings clearly missing from this team right now. Kobe seemed distracted all night I don't know whats going on with him had Wesley on him could have gotten any shot he wanted and just passed the damn ball. George for the hundredth time sucks. And Shaq missed so many easy ones its getting really pathetic. They got outworked and outhustled all game long. Maybe there's something to the title runs maybe all the games have taken the steam out of the club. They just seem to play so listless. They need to maybe play more of the young guys. Time to give Rush a chance the Lakers need an infusion of energy. It seems like the weight of being a champion has just wore them down. They can't call on the reserve anymore ,they just don't seem to have that gear instead of the Mavs game jumpstarting them maybe it was the last drop of pride they had to give came out. 

They in my mind are officially in trouble I haven't been one to feel that way but now I can clearly see it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I have never EVER heard the Great Western Forum or the Staples Center be as quiet as the Staples Center was tonight. EVER.

Very disappointing, I'm stunned that the Lakers lost Lindsay Hunter and now they are completely off of their game.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I disagree, Jazzy. 

The Lakers are not in trouble, they are just out of sync at this time. There are like 58 games left and they'll be full steam ahead by the first of the New Year. Give them time to get themselves into their "team" thing; they'll be fine.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> I disagree, Jazzy.
> 
> The Lakers are not in trouble, they are just out of sync at this time. There are like 58 games left and they'll be full steam ahead by the first of the New Year. Give them time to get themselves into their "team" thing; they'll be fine.


I hope you're right I'm usually not into the doom and gloom I just saw some things tonight that just bothered me. Kobe had an obvious advantage and passed the ball instead of scored. Seems to be too much focus on getting Shaq the ball and establishing him. Kobe's our allstar too and he needs to be a factor scoring for us to be effective. The guys quit on each other tonight and that disturbed me. Kobe kinda looked around a little bit tonight. 

The only encouraging sign I saw and this may sound silly is Phil's demeanor. Phil looks like he's not that worried. Now I know that he's always seems to be calm but I don't think its an act. Against the Kings in that 7th game was the 1st game I really saw distress and Panic in Phil's coaching demeanor. He seems to me as if he knows this is something that needs to run its course and they'll be fine. 

The Grizz have won 4 in a row for godssake.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> The Lakers won't be back until the playoffs.
> 
> But I think the <u>home</u> Lakers are back. At least to the level they were at the regular season of last year. They are 5-0 at home since Shaq returned. They just need to start re-focusing on the road.


Actually, they were 5-1. Remember the loss to the Wolves? Well, they're 5-2 now. 

At any rate, I haven't seen anything to suggest that the Lakers are back, even at home. Yes, they were 5-1 but who did they beat the first three home games after Shaq came back? Grizz, Bucks, and Bulls. Basically two basement teams and one sub .500 team.

The game against the Mavs was exciting, but what I saw was the Lakers played three horrible quarters before a Mavs melt-down in the fourth. Com'on now, if U come back from 14 in the in the last quarter, yeah, it's dominance. But 27? That's a fluke.

Against the Jazz, well Ostertag lasted all of 2 mins. I'm not saying the Lakers wouldn't have won if Greg managed to stay on the floor. But when I look closely, I saw Shaq went 8-23 against the Osterman two games before and 13-19 against John Amaechi and Jarron Collins! 

But of more interesting note is that the Jazz shot 70% from BEYOND the arc!! 70%?? Was it just one of those games where the Jazz were simply in the zone?!

Well, the next game the Warriors shot 61.5% from outside. Y'all know, when teams are making more than half their treys, something is very wrong. The 3-pters proved to be the difference in that game.

So now against the Hornets; on the bright side, NewO only shot 22.2% from outside, but check this out: the entire Lakers team had ONE steal! ONE freakin steal in all of 48 mins by 12 guys! That, folks, is in no shape or form a normal statistic.

So if you ask me, it's 20+ games into the season and I have yet to see the Lakers back to their old form. Even in their victories, they find ways to let the other teams back into the game. I'm not saying they won't get their act together and I'm sure they will eventually. But I anticipate a roller-coaster season for the Lakers.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Jazzy*

<b>"Against the Kings in that 7th game was the 1st game I really saw distress and Panic in Phil's coaching demeanor. He seems to me <u>as if he knows this is something that needs to run its course and they'll be fine." </u></b>

I think Phil feels as I feel - the team will right itself with time. I'm not the least bit worried that the Lakers aren't in sync yet - they will be.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

That was disgusting. Shaq missed a lot of layups and Kobe couldn't make anything. Our defense was horrible as was our hustle. Bring in RUSH!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, seriously, they can still lose about 23 more games and still make the playoffs.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Yeah, seriously, they can still lose about 23 more games and still make the playoffs.


Right, KC, but I doubt they will lose 23 more.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

phil said kobe isnt looking for his shot right now cause of his injured arm.Its his shooting arm thats probbaly why the last two games he has been so passive.I think hell be more crazy when his arm is better.


----------

